# lateral entry in b.tech



## meets (Mar 6, 2014)

hi 
i am from India. i am an engineering student and my stream is mechanical engg. i have 3year diploma in mechanical engg and post diploma in foremanship from FTI bangalore. Now i want to continue my study in QUT uni Brisbane. can i get lateral entry in B.TECH (mechanical)...
thanks..


----------

